# Fastest bay boat?



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Loaded, not with a horse jockey at the controls and running on fumes. Just curious.....


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

My opinion, it has to be some kind of pad vee boat if tournament loaded is the controlling factor. I think the SCB Top Cats are very fast when they are lite. There is a guy from CC that claims to run upper 80's, but he was banned a few months back for attacking SCB boats on this forum.
chuck


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I can't think of any bay boat that will outrun a SCB topkat or f22 with 300 Merc whether light or loaded. I think the Boca Grande with 300 light is in the 80mph range and SCB mid 80's. I can't think of a "bay boat" faster than that. A couple of the older, lighter SCBs with 300X were in the low 90's in perfect conditions.

I think a new F22 with 300XS and 2 people plus full of gas would be low 80's, any others run better than that?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

railbird said:


> My opinion, it has to be some kind of pad vee boat if tournament loaded is the controlling factor. I think the SCB Top Cats are very fast when they are lite. There is a guy from CC that claims to run upper 80's, but he was banned a few months back for attacking SCB boats on this forum.
> chuck


That guy was running a bass boat. I know very little about bass boats but do think some of them will run faster than any bay boat.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

one of the old lake austin tunnel hull knockoffs would be in there or a bass boat lower with a cc bay top cap, but if you have ever chine walked a high speed hull, then if your gonna run fast you better be tough.


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Any idea how it is fishing out of the SCB's?


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

i think it was a BULLET BASS BOAT


----------



## OOTSABryan (Feb 21, 2006)

Those SCB's look sweet. Although I'm not sure how many times conditions would allow you to go 80+?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

The SCB stingray was used in the TRS freeport when jeff steckler and mason loyd won it in may. 
chuck


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

redfishandy said:


> i think it was a BULLET BASS BOAT


I'm pretty sure the Bullet is the fastest production bass boat hull on the water with Gambler being 2nd.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

9121SS said:


> I'm pretty sure the Bullet is the fastest production bass boat hull on the water with Gambler being 2nd.


i think you forgot about Allisons XB bass boat... but none the less bullets are quick... BUT with a pad-v you cant rock out on the pad in anything over about 6" chop...

where as a cat design (SCB, Lanier) will run faster in up to 2-2.5' chop due to the fact that they pack air in to their tunnel and ride on a pad of compressed air...


----------



## stewart9982 (Jul 20, 2009)

http://mercuryracing.com/engine_tests/third_party.php?ID=126&SortBy=Title&optimax300xs=34

holy ****!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

101... Not too shabby, how about 116.5!!!

http://www.allisonboats.com/bass_boats/xb2002_index.php


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

TKoenig said:


> 101... Not too shabby, how about 116.5!!!
> 
> http://www.allisonboats.com/bass_boats/xb2002_index.php


WOW! I stand corrected. Now I remember hearing about these boats but have never seen one. I would like to take one for a little spin. :biggrin:


----------



## OLE'RED (Jul 4, 2008)

I hear there is a Tran Sport XLR8 20LS with 300 Stroker that in the mid 80. (that is a bay boat)


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I have not seen the mid-eighties with my boat yet. Best we have seen was 80 mph. We always have a full load and atleast 40 gallons of fuel. Just dont have the time to go goofing off, when my pre-fishing time is so limited.

Rob


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I forgot about Lanier - there is a video floating around somewhere or it running over 100. I think they used to be Fast Cat.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

T. Rep said:


> Any idea how it is fishing out of the SCB's?


Tons of room... Very stable... I use mine primarily for wadefishing, but you can drift 4-5 experienced anglers in it....


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

I would say around this area hands down scb but if you throw in the lanier fast cat it will run 110 or even better who knows but no one has mentioned haynies 23ls it will run 80s


----------



## D2 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hit up the classifieds you can get you and 80-mph SCB... 3 or 4 for sale right now HELL OF A DEAL on these boats...

D2


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

20' Storm saltwater is an easy 90mph rig...it's an allison splash that will absolutely do the deal.

www.stormboats.com


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

give me cat any day for speed..

Fishing: SCB

Fun: Skater (http://www.skaterpowerboats.com/skater32.html)


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wow: 160+ http://www.skaterpowerboats.com/catkillervideo.html


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

I like J's style...



InfamousJ said:


> give me cat any day for speed..
> 
> Fishing: SCB
> 
> Fun: Skater (http://www.skaterpowerboats.com/skater32.html)


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

bring it on a weekday to the river.. he need NOS if he's gonna hang!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't need to go fast, I just leave early and enjoy the ride. I bought a bay boat to fish. If I wanted to race, I'd buy a speed boat. JMO


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

To enjoy the ride, can mean many things to many people.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> wow: 160+ http://www.skaterpowerboats.com/catkillervideo.html


ya think Sir Fountain was crying in his whirlybird! 

I think they made the Skatter mad when they tried to cut him off! :rotfl:


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

The Southshore 20' VDR


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hard Head said:


> The Southshore 20' VDR


Haha... you earned a free one yet? 

It's just a fact, the speed records and fastest boats are dominated by cats.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Haha... you earned a free one yet?
> 
> It's just a fact, the speed records and fastest boats are dominated by cats.


LOL, still working on Lee. I'd rather have the 22 VDR. 70 MPH with a stock prop and engine.


----------



## Jampilot (Jun 28, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> I don't need to go fast, I just leave early and enjoy the ride. I bought a bay boat to fish. If I wanted to race, I'd buy a speed boat. JMO


I have to agree with sweenyite!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Jampilot said:


> I have to agree with sweenyite!


to agree or disagree, Is not a answer to the question!!!


----------



## OLE'RED (Jul 4, 2008)

scb factory said:


> To enjoy the ride, can mean many things to many people.


Some people just don't get-it, sometimes it not just about putting around, let it fly. Here's to you!!! :brew:


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> I don't need to go fast, I just leave early and enjoy the ride. I bought a bay boat to fish. If I wanted to race, I'd buy a speed boat. JMO


I agree! I used to bass fish tourney's and ran Skeeters. I somewhat understand for a competetive toruney like that but again, hittiing something going 35mph vs 80mph can be the difference between living and dying. Heck with all the unfound IKE stuff that hasn't been found yet, I wouldn't want to be going that fast and hit it.

And of course, like I have heard before, guys who are always wanting the biggest, baddest, fastest toy are usually trying to compensate for something small on themselves...LOL.... Just kidding!


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*2000ls*

Tran 20ls with a 300xs is the fastest V hull I have seen on the water in Tx.

I have one with a 225 opti and stock prop that hits 68 mph.


----------



## laguna_4_me (Oct 3, 2005)

I run 2005 SCB F22 with Merc ProXS 225, 26" Bravo. I was very weary about buying this boat at first but everyday I have taken it out for the past year and half I have like it more and more. Tournament load and 60 gallons fuel, and if there is at least 2 foot chop, we easily average 69 mph. However, it has on tourny day on the return trip with most of the fuel used up we will bust 70 mph. I really enjoy fishing the boat cuz it will trolling motor around in 10" of water no problem with two guys, and runs great! I've been on the XL8 and it gets squirrelly like the Xtreme. If I were to buy a V-hull....hands down Lake & Bay Boca Grande. Although the new Haney is bad A too!

Lots and lots and lots of fishing space on deck!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Just what the heck is tournament load? Do you take less stuff?


----------



## laguna_4_me (Oct 3, 2005)

FYI on the STORM BOATS......I spoke with the manufacturer/owner and it is basically same hull as the Gambler. HOWEVER....I spoke with many owners in Florida that had the boat and they claimed that the pad flexes and begins to peel. They also claim horrible service for repair and warranty work. The guy who had finally gotten rid of his Storm boat said it was fun to ride but had a hard time with warranty and ended up buying a Bullet that does 102 mph as apposed to the storm doing 92 mph. 

Anyways...just passing along information from EXPERIENCED OWNERS OF THAT PARTICULAR BOAT. That's why I didn't purchase!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I did not buy my boat for speed, but was actually pretty impressed out of the box. 08 Skeeter 22 bay T with Vmax 250. Before I put the t-top on it would run 62 with one person, half a tank, trimmed to the max. Lost 5-6 mphs with the t-top, and now lost 5 more with the Mike Hood skinny water 4 blade prop he makes. It used to haul but, now it hauls butt out of the hole


----------



## bajafever (Oct 3, 2007)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Just what the heck is tournament load? Do you take less stuff?


My tournament load consists of

60 gallons of fuel
2 gallons of oil
1 extra gallon of oil
6 fishing poles
2 tackle boxes
a full live well with hopefully 15lbs of fish
rain gear x2
wading boots (rayguards x2)
check it stick
net
4 batteries
masks/ goggles
safety equipment
spare prop
anchor

I'm sure I have forgotten a lot of things but thats all the big stuff.

Rob


----------



## FLATLANDER21 (Jan 1, 2009)

Majek,lakeandbay,trans and southshore are all nice fishable and very fast rigs. In a rough chop the haynie lowside can not be beat. I have never been in a scb so I can't judge them.


----------



## Conrad D (Jul 29, 2009)

who would be going that fast anyways? that's scary fast but very very very cool.


----------



## topherstrux (Jul 15, 2009)

We had an 18 ft Kenner with a Mariner 175 that would run 64 and I thought that was fast!


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

Haha holy **** think she was a little over powered huh?


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

I don't go around at WOT all the time I usually don't go but about 60 but it's nice to know you have it on tap especially when little punks on jet skis pull up and I can lay the hammer down and leave them in the dust



Conrad D said:


> who would be going that fast anyways? that's scary fast but very very very cool.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Lets pull out all the stops and put a poling platform on Miss Geico, over 200mph but it draws too much water and won't get up in anything less than 5 feet deep. 

Tournement load in my Native 14.5 kayak and the engine fuel tank full of fresh breakfast tacos, I can hit 6.125 mph, but only for about 5 seconds. 

Honestly, I can wait to get a ride in a cat hull. 
Talon used to make the F20 and some were outfitted with 300 Merc Pro XS motors.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

...of course, if my boat WAS fast, I'd brag too.....but it ain't, so I don't. I just leave early.


----------



## laguna_4_me (Oct 3, 2005)

I used to think to myself before buying SCB F22 "OMG I cannot imagine going over 60 mph!!!" Now....shoot....I cruise at 60 mph with three people in the boat LOL The SCB rides better in rougher water than smoother water! I remember Rockport tournament for TRS last year we were heading to weigh-in cutting across Corpus Christi Bay doing 55-60 mph trimed down to cut and the ride was great!!!


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

FLATLANDER21 said:


> Majek,lakeandbay,trans and southshore are all nice fishable and very fast rigs. In a rough chop the haynie lowside can not be beat. I have never been in a scb so I can't judge them.


You would be impressed by the ride of the Tran 2000ls. Not sure it would be as smooth as the Haynie but it def. a close 2nd. I do know one thing... the rougher it is the faster the 2000ls goes.

I can not speak of the SCB's ride but I am sure it great. I can speak for the speed. About 3 years ago me and a friend were in a transport going about 45mph down around baffin and a F22 passed us probably going somewhere in the mid to upper 80's. Scared the **** out of us....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

the scb has a great rough water ride, I've been on one... it definitely has an edge on getting to the fishing spots first or getting to fishing spots 100+ miles away from tournament headquarters.. Spotted Ape's (Trey G) Troutmaster win at Matagorda, with his Baffin catch , proves that for sure. LOL That was amazing to hear.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

This thread may not prove the fastest bay boat, but it does illustrate the interest people have in fast fishing boats.

50 Replies and almost 3400 Views in 2 days...


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone remeber Rinalli boats built in Seguin. I think they were supposed to be solid boats that were pretty fast with a stepped hull. I was working an in the water show several years ago and the guy was taking people for rides and everyone was impressed with how fast they were. I think they have since folded.


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

My Haynie 24 HO with the 225 Merc ProXS is a 60 mph boat and when you are standing up, it feels like 80! LOL. If I ever decide I want to go any faster, my next Haynie will have the sit down seats. Pucker factor can get pretty high when your are standing up._ It is amazing how much water you can cover when needed._


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I've seen 24 Pathfinders with 300HPDIs. How fast are those? Nice long hull, not too heavy. 
My poor ol' Kenner Vision 2102 with a 200EFI jus' ain't in tha same league as the boats ya'll are talkin' about. But she rides nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Off Da Hook (Jul 24, 2007)

I run a 2005 Top Cat with a 300X on it. This boat is one of the most stable fishing boats I have ever fished. Loaded full of fuel and 3 people I can get 76.4 GPS. If you are wondering about the ride, or how it fishes take a ride. Go for a ride in each boat you are looking at. TAKING A RIDE WILL ANSWER A LOT OF QUESTIONS you have. I took a ride with Eric before I bought my Top Cat.


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

*Existing boat records.*

Two that get my vote, the 210 mph Miss Geico, a Mystic Powerboat hull, and the 2005 118.37 mph pass by an Allison bass boat. It is very hard to nail down the title of the fastest bay boat, especially since the American Powerboat Association would have to create the PRO-BAY UNLIMITED category to find out.

Mystic boat clip at 210 mph.






Allison,s website with some info 116 mph.

http://www.allisonboats.com/bass_boats/apba2.php

Think that Allison is right at $29,500.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

anything faster?


----------



## East Cape (Feb 26, 2010)

Weve been working on our bay model for almost two years now and finally plan to release it come early to mid next year...while it will be fast for sure were actually trying to target and lead the class of "fastest & driest when it's needed" class....lol
alot of bay boats are fast, shallow, but many arent dry or cant run in the nasty. we hope to be a choice in that section.
were getting 65 with a stock evinrude 300 and off the shelf prop but were doing it when its rough


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

East Cape said:


> Weve been working on our bay model for almost two years now and finally plan to release it come early to mid next year...while it will be fast for sure were actually trying to target and lead the class of "fastest & driest when it's needed" class....lol
> alot of bay boats are fast, shallow, but many arent dry or cant run in the nasty. we hope to be a choice in that section.
> were getting 65 with a stock evinrude 300 and off the shelf prop but were doing it when its rough


That sounds great, keep us up to date.


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

Real numbers:

2013 Stingray with Merc 300XS....
Tourney load (50 gallons fuel, two guys, gear and one cooler)--83 mph

Fishing load: 4 guys, 2 coolers, gear, ice, drinks, food, trolling motor on the bow...76 mph.....

And the topic was "bay boat"....

Of course there are faster boats. The Stingray is very stable at speed, fishes great and is almost 23' long


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

sweenyite said:


> ...of course, if my boat WAS fast, I'd brag too.....but it ain't, so I don't. I just leave early.


I'm with you Brother! My boat is fast, and I still go slow. I just love being on the water


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My boat's not fast and I don't care. I just want it to start when it's time to head for the truck!:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]+ (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is a Bay boat bumping 120.......


----------



## greenfinder (Aug 24, 2005)

WOW......i was nervous just watching!!! ....driver knew what he was doing


----------



## Wacken'emWading (May 27, 2013)

Tran xlr8 can go 75MPH+ and it is much cheaper than an SCB


----------



## East Cape (Feb 26, 2010)

how about video of a bay boat running in the nasty?
glass calm or protected waters for a bay boat isnt doing that boat any justice...
i see vids and pics showing 70plus mph but lets see that in some rolling chop.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

East Cape said:


> how about video of a bay boat running in the nasty?
> glass calm or protected waters for a bay boat isnt doing that boat any justice...
> i see vids and pics showing 70plus mph but lets see that in some rolling chop.


All boats on this forum can run full speed in 2-3 footers


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> All boats on this forum can run full speed in 2-3 footers


while in 6 inches of water


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

East Cape said:


> how about video of a bay boat running in the nasty?
> glass calm or protected waters for a bay boat isnt doing that boat any justice...
> i see vids and pics showing 70plus mph but lets see that in some rolling chop.


 That is a very good point. A good chop favors longer boats and probably cat hulls as well.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I hit 32 in the B2 tunnel the other day. I thought that was pretty good. And I was in 4".


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Let see one cut across west matagorda or Baffin when the wind is howling....put four guys in it and not take water over the stern while drifting in the same conditions. Then run 70 and burn the shallows through shoal water.....

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I.Fish.Hard (Mar 20, 2013)

East Cape said:


> how about video of a bay boat running in the nasty?
> glass calm or protected waters for a bay boat isnt doing that boat any justice...
> i see vids and pics showing 70plus mph but lets see that in some rolling chop.


Now, I love poling skiffs... and laugh at the all the Texas Bling and aluminum junk on a lot of our boats here, but you ain't gonna be able to hang with these googans. They got you in speed and rough water capabilities. Don't even get me started on shallow water performance. It's not a Florida versus Texas thing either, it's just different types of boats.


----------



## I.Fish.Hard (Mar 20, 2013)

ut755ln said:


> That is a very good point. A good chop favors longer boats and probably cat hulls as well.


Cat boats might do better in the "chop" down south, but a cat style boat on the upper coast is just not practical. An average day in Trinity makes down south look icecream every day. It's simple physics too, a cat hull can only displace so much water to dampen the ride. No way can they ride like a vhull in snotty snot. They ride better than the flat bottom shallow down south, won't out perfom a vhull in any type of chop.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

I.Fish.Hard said:


> Cat boats might do better in the "chop" down south, but a cat style boat on the upper coast is just not practical. An average day in Trinity makes down south look icecream every day. It's simple physics too, a cat hull can only displace so much water to dampen the ride. No way can they ride like a vhull in snotty snot. They ride better than the flat bottom shallow down south, won't out perfom a vhull in any type of chop.


The X3, the Dargel Kat and the SCB WB Stingray seem to me to perform better in Galveston bay then most all of the same size v hull boats. If you want to argue wave frequency and sea state offshore I would probably agree with you.


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

My dads SCB running 85mph is defiantly a ride but I prefer 35mph in my poling skiff


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

What happened to all the 90+mph SCB's? Seems a few years ago, when SCB first started posting on 2Cool, all his F22's and Top Cats were running 90-95mph. When he introduced his Stingray, I remember him saying "it will not be as fast but will be a better fishing boat" and "only run mid-80's" Well, people still claim low 80's in the Stingrays, but what happened to all the "fast" F-22's and Topcats?


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Jerry-rigged said:


> What happened to all the 90+mph SCB's? Seems a few years ago, when SCB first started posting on 2Cool, all his F22's and Top Cats were running 90-95mph. When he introduced his Stingray, I remember him saying "it will not be as fast but will be a better fishing boat" and "only run mid-80's" Well, people still claim low 80's in the Stingrays, but what happened to all the "fast" F-22's and Topcats?


F-22 and topcat is not as popular as the stingrays, but they are mid 90mph hulls light still setup correctly.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Most stingrays without risers, and light, are capable of 80 with a bravo prop. Turbo maybe a bit slower. With a PRO ET different story. Some touch or get close to 90, again light loaded. I believe the two fastest SCBs are the two full tunnel models. One is a stingray and the other a F-22. Both are low to mid 90's and that f-22 has been almost to 100. They are weight sensitive. Every little thing, from tm on bow to the extra batteries for tm, to full of fuel or few gallons, ice chests or extra people play a part.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Jerry-rigged said:


> What happened to all the 90+mph SCB's? Seems a few years ago, when SCB first started posting on 2Cool, all his F22's and Top Cats were running 90-95mph. When he introduced his Stingray, I remember him saying "it will not be as fast but will be a better fishing boat" and "only run mid-80's" Well, people still claim low 80's in the Stingrays, but what happened to all the "fast" F-22's and Topcats?


they sank


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> they sank


----------



## East Cape (Feb 26, 2010)

I.Fish.Hard said:


> Now, I love poling skiffs... and laugh at the all the Texas Bling and aluminum junk on a lot of our boats here, but you ain't gonna be able to hang with these googans. They got you in speed and rough water capabilities. Don't even get me started on shallow water performance. It's not a Florida versus Texas thing either, it's just different types of boats.


so i guess nobody buys yellowfin or pathfinders in tx huh?
just wanna see some bay boats running the nasty and dry is all and fast if able to?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

East Cape said:


> so i guess nobody buys yellowfin or pathfinders in tx huh?
> just wanna see some bay boats running the nasty and dry is all and fast if able to?


I have personally been in a 25 foot SCB Stingray running 70 into big rollers in Corpus Christi Bay blowing 25 to 30 mph. That is the smoothest riding bay boat I've ever stepped foot on. I would put that boat up against any other bay boat, it's the real deal. The new 23'8" Widebody Stingray is supposed to be just as smooth.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I have personally been in a 25 foot SCB Stingray running 70 into big rollers in Corpus Christi Bay blowing 25 to 30 mph. That is the smoothest riding bay boat I've ever stepped foot on. I would put that boat up against any other bay boat, it's the real deal. The new 23'8" Widebody Stingray is supposed to be just as smooth.


how many 25' bay boats have you been in with those same conditions to compare?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

No one wants to put the sensors in the boats to *really* know though. What a shame.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

What happens when you are running "70+ across big rollers" and you barely miss the top of the next roller and stuff the bow?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

trashcanslam said:


> What happens when you are running "70+ across big rollers" and you barely miss the top of the next roller and stuff the bow?


Without a video it never happened.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

trashcanslam said:


> What happens when you are running "70+ across big rollers" and you barely miss the top of the next roller and stuff the bow?


You can stuff your bow with any hull shape, just saying.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

ut755ln said:


> You can stuff your bow with any hull shape, just saying.


Exactly. Any hull length or shape. I know what happens when you're going 30mph and just want to know what happens when you're running 70+.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> how many 25' bay boats have you been in with those same conditions to compare?


I've been in the slop in 24 HO and 24 XLR8. That Stingray just rides completely different than anything else out. The HO and Tran still have a great ride and for the money are great boats. But if you have the cash and want the ultimate bay boat, the 25 Stingray or the 23'8" Widebody Stingray are the best out. I have a regular Stingray and it eats the chop and rides super smooth in a foot or foot and a half of chop but when it gets real nasty the widebody stingray is what you want to be in.


----------



## East Cape (Feb 26, 2010)

i tried to look on google and youtube and cant find any video of anything really choppy showing what bay boats do...
do you guys have any? id like to see these TX style bay's eating chop or actually any bay's for that matter.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

East Cape said:


> i tried to look on google and youtube and cant find any video of anything really choppy showing what bay boats do...
> do you guys have any? id like to see these TX style bay's eating chop or actually any bay's for that matter.


It's just so common for Texas bay boats to eat up a 5-6 foot chop at full throttle no one videos it. Even 16' blue waves can eat up monster chop at full throttle. Just read through the forum if you don't believe me. 

Baffin got a little snotty Saturday but I was too busy hanging in to my *** to video anything. Lol.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

East Cape said:


> i tried to look on google and youtube and cant find any video of anything really choppy showing what bay boats do...
> do you guys have any? id like to see these TX style bay's eating chop or actually any bay's for that matter.


KF,

Here you go from a few years ago... YF 24 in chop


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

How does the F22 SCB run? There is one for sale in the classifieds with a 250 SHO on it. Any idea the speed with that power choice?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

East Cape said:


> i tried to look on google and youtube and cant find any video of anything really choppy showing what bay boats do...
> do you guys have any? id like to see these TX style bay's eating chop or actually any bay's for that matter.


Just join us on our 2nd annual LOR Freeport to Rockport run. You can get plenty if video of many different bay boats running in the same condition.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

East Cape said:


> i tried to look on google and youtube and cant find any video of anything really choppy showing what bay boats do...
> do you guys have any? id like to see these TX style bay's eating chop or actually any bay's for that matter.


I have a 23 Shoalwater Cat. Best boat I've ever owned but it has its limitations. It rides great in most conditions but when you get anything more than 2 foot chop you have to slow down if the goal is comfort and safety. To a lot of people 2' chop and wind blowing 15-20 equals 5' chop blowing 30-40 but to each their own.

I think most people that spend $60-90k on a boat are just reluctant to say that the ride is comparable to other boats when the conditions get rough.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> How does the F22 SCB run? There is one for sale in the classifieds with a 250 SHO on it. Any idea the speed with that power choice?


Just a guess, but from experience in newer f-22 with merc 300xs prob 75. MAYBE.

Just a guess though


----------



## East Cape (Feb 26, 2010)

yellowskeeter said:


> Just join us on our 2nd annual LOR Freeport to Rockport run. You can get plenty if video of many different bay boats running in the same condition.


if our bay is done for sure id like to go. choices are good for the consumer and for awhile now im doing as much research as possible to find what deadrise most like or high sides etc.


----------



## East Cape (Feb 26, 2010)

skeeter77346 said:


> KF,
> 
> Here you go from a few years ago... YF 24 in chop


i saw those and what speed and how high would you say that chop was? im guessing 10-12"?
love your boat btw!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> How does the F22 SCB run? There is one for sale in the classifieds with a 250 SHO on it. Any idea the speed with that power choice?


That boat probably runs low 70's with the SHO. That's Calhoun's old boat, he had a 275 Verado on it originally I think and it ran mid 70's. I think that boat is over priced though. You can get a 1-2 year old SCB for 58-62 range.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks smooth but I have seen biggers waves in my bath tub!!!! Show me rough

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I think that boat is over priced though. You can get a 1-2 year old SCB for 58-62 range.


He did state that he didn't know much about the boat. Thats a good reason to price it higher than its worth. :work:


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

East Cape said:


> i saw those and what speed and how high would you say that chop was? im guessing 10-12"?
> love your boat btw!


Those are the 5-6 footers we have down here on the Texas Coast. That boat is just chewing them up at 70+.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

We ran between 50-58 for thirty miles running offshore from Chandy in three foot or better waves in my buddies 24 Yellowfin and didn't get wet or spill my beer. I'm not here to prove anything but it was that fast, very smooth and didn't get squirrely like some other boats do in waves like that. Definitely legit

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We ran between 50-58 for thirty miles running offshore from Chandy in three foot or better waves in my buddies 24 Yellowfin and didn't get wet or spill my beer. I'm not here to prove anything but it was that fast, very smooth and didn't get squirrely like some other boats do in waves like that. Definitely legit
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Smackdaddy, Im sure you mean well but Im not buying that. True 3ft seas in any bay boat without spilling a beer, aint happening. I can believe it in the bay though. 

Tight lines


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Smack probably means 3 foot wave faces so 1.5 foot swells. No bay boat can run that fast in true 3 foot swells. That's rough even in 30 plus foot center consoles.

Cool video Skeeter! Definitely some decent rollers in that video. I thought you were only running like 35 mph in that first video until you show the GPS screen and you're doing 60 mph. Those Yellowfins are sweet!


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

I have a feeling after my first bay boat, Mako 17 skiff that runs 35mph, I'll be stepping up to an SCB within 2 years. My corvettes go from 400hp to 1000hp, so I really like this thread! Badass boats. :cheers:


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

That 24 YF is a sweet rig, I also like the Pathfinder 2400 Tournament.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok just to hurdle the ******** in this thread. If you want to go fishing offshore in the GOM and you want to run wave top to wave top, then you need a boat 30'+ to do it. The consistent wave interval in the GOM will result in boats less then 30' burying their bow or heavily slapping the chine. It doesn't matter who the manufacturer is, just the way it it.

Every time I read somewhere about I ran a (insert over hyped boat name) that is 24' 50 miles offshore in 5' seas I laugh my balls off. Consistent 5' seas suck in much larger boats, in a 24 foot boat it would be slow with lots of motion and pounding.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We ran between 50-58 for thirty miles running offshore from Chandy in three foot or better waves in my buddies 24 Yellowfin and didn't get wet or spill my beer. I'm not here to prove anything but it was that fast, very smooth and didn't get squirrely like some other boats do in waves like that. Definitely legit
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


no you didn't. sad3sm


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

running 3footers in our 50' viking still isnt smooth at 27knts. 

most people need to cut their wave height claims in half to get the real numbers.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I run a 33 Hydra Sport and handle 3s easily but it aint no 24 bay boat either...


----------



## laguna_4_me (Oct 3, 2005)

I currently have an '05 SCB F22, one of the lighter, and older hulls. When I first bought it had a 225 ProXS and I was pushing 72 mph on a full load with two guys running 26" Bravo. I've since upgraded to 300xs running a 28" BravoXS and with two guys and full load can run 85 mph but I've been told by Eric and several others that Im running motor too deep with water pressure at 17 psi. My mechanic on light load says it runs 89-90 with one guy. HOWEVER, it does NOT eat up chop like the new stingrays!!! I just demo'd the 23'8" Stingray WB and will tell you that it is probably the smoothest riding boat Ive been on. Slower? Yes! Much slower than Im use to at probably 65 mph tops. I think its a great trade-off for speed to be on a boat that can hand slop with confidence! @Eric - waiting on my quote for 23'8" SR WB


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

laguna_4_me said:


> @Eric - waiting on my quote for 23'8" SR WB


Ya...I'm still waiting for mine too....


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Blue Fury said:


> Ya...I'm still waiting for mine too....


What did you get rid of your f22 so quick for?


----------



## Bay Walker (Mar 1, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We ran between 50-58 for thirty miles running offshore from Chandy in three foot or better waves in my buddies 24 Yellowfin and didn't get wet or spill my beer. I'm not here to prove anything but it was that fast, very smooth and didn't get squirrely like some other boats do in waves like that. Definitely legit
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


 Same guy who claims he can cast an 1/8 oz jig head 60 yards. It sounds to me like he doesn't have any beer left to spill he has drank it all.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

skeeter77346 said:


> KF,
> 
> Here you go from a few years ago... YF 24 in chop


How fast was that? Looked like 50's. Couldn't make out the GPS on the vid.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

skeeter77346 said:


> KF,
> 
> Here you go from a few years ago... YF 24 in chop


That's chop?


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

bayourat said:


> That's chop?


Good Wood and Bayou Rat - Not my boat in those videos. Just something I Googled that was posted a few years ago, as Kevin from East Cape was asking about ANY running footage for bay boats in some chop. I think he ticked 60 or so, if you freeze frame it. Best I could do on short notice - 

I only have some ratty iPhone footage of my YF24 shot in the Gulf running from Grand Isle to Port Fourchon. Zero boats at the ramp the day I did it. Ran over there from my camp (and back) to see a buddy who was on a big workboat. Access was only by water. I was able to run most of it at 50mph (some stretches were only 35 though) holding the phone in one hand. Here is the raw footage. Hard to see the from this video (or any video for that matter) the true sea state, but it was mixed conditions with solid 2s and had a few random 3s.

BTW, Stand next to your kitchen counter top - it is a round 3 ft. Nothing in the bay boat class is really 'happy' in that stuff, unless they are 'very tightly stacked', even then that might be only for short stretches of water. Tight bay chop is one thing. Mixed water in passes, the Gulf, with rollers and crew boat wakes, etc. keep all of us on our toes and a hand on the throttle.

There are lots of great rides out there. Use your head and stay safe, whatever you are driving.


----------



## manateemauler (Apr 4, 2013)

there's lot of fast boat's on here that can do it in a hurricane wot
and not spill a beer .
I know in 3 footer's I might have to hold on to my beer
:spineyes::brew::spineyes:


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

bayourat said:


> That's chop?






This snotty enough for you lol, forward to about 2:45. This was one of the boats I looked at but just couldn't get past the layout for the inshore fishing we do and it was a little slower than I had hoped. The 24' YF was also on my list as well and thought I had a deal done with them but their delivery date kept getting pushed so I went a different route with my SCB. It won't cross the water the other 2 will but I can plan my route differently if need be and haul *** doing it and I can get shallower in it as well. Ever boat made has trade offs that come along with them, just a matter of deciding what you want to trade off on.


----------



## East Cape (Feb 26, 2010)

Im Headed South said:


> This snotty enough for you lol, forward to about 2:45. This was one of the boats I looked at but just couldn't get past the layout for the inshore fishing we do and it was a little slower than I had hoped. The 24' YF was also on my list as well and thought I had a deal done with them but their delivery date kept getting pushed so I went a different route with my SCB. It won't cross the water the other 2 will but I can plan my route differently if need be and haul *** doing it and I can get shallower in it as well. Ever boat made has trade offs that come along with them, just a matter of deciding what you want to trade off on.


good vid for sure and thats what id expect. your current boat or one of the other models you mentioned is the one that cant cross the water? just curious as to which one and why you think that? btw, not trying to thump chest on a brand but rather "see" what people call chop and how the boats run in them. we have hundreds of hours of vid showing our boats running to sell in the skiff/flats market and for now we've been aiming towards the pathfinder market with mixed YF appeal all while keeping it our own design with our company. I cant see how some of the TX cat bay's can hang as it appears...notice i said "appear" to have the lower freeboard or very little spray rails to keep you dry. just trying to get as much info as possible so i we can build the best bay were capable of and in the end it comes down to all of you as you have more time on the water than most company guys who make them. besides, i learn something new every day


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

East Cape said:


> good vid for sure and thats what id expect. *your current boat or one of the other models you mentioned is the one that cant cross the water?* just curious as to which one and why you think that? btw, not trying to thump chest on a brand but rather "see" what people call chop and how the boats run in them. we have hundreds of hours of vid showing our boats running to sell in the skiff/flats market and for now we've been aiming towards the pathfinder market with mixed YF appeal all while keeping it our own design with our company. I cant see how some of the TX cat bay's can hang as it appears...notice i said "appear" to have the lower freeboard or very little spray rails to keep you dry. just trying to get as much info as possible so i we can build the best bay were capable of and in the end it comes down to all of you as you have more time on the water than most company guys who make them. besides, i learn something new every day


My current SCB Full Tunneled Stingray is what I was talking about, like I said it's about trade offs. I'm still learning the boats capabilities but I know better than to try and cross water like that if at all possible. Not saying it couldn't do it but it wouldn't be any fun and I'd probably run a good chance of tearing something up and look like a drowned rat when done. With mine I've learned it's more important how far apart they are, if they are pretty close to where the air stays under the boat then it will haul *** right across the top but when they spread out enough that the nose wants to fall before getting to the next one then forget it. The spread out ones are usually only associated with deeper parts of our bigger bays so I plan accordingly, here in the mid coast there are ways around having to cross across the middle. On the days it's not blowing like hell or we are running down the ICW there isn't much that will touch it's speed to go along with the looks, rigging, and finish unlike any other Tx built boat. Hope you can make it down for the "Rock the Dock" next year, I think it would give you a better understanding of our area and what the angler is looking for around here. I have little doubt there is a market in the mid to lower coast for 175hp powered VHP, if you drive over that's what I want a ride in.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

This is a pretty informative thread, not a lot a bull yet LOL. Good video, is it me or does contender look a little like YF.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Copano/Aransas said:


> This is a pretty informative thread, not a lot a bull yet LOL. Good video, is it me or does contender look a little like YF.


Yes, they do


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

In front of the vent it's pretty close, the hull venting is more radical though on the Contender. They claim it's good for a 10% increase in speed at WOT and 20% in fuel consumption, the YF is still faster. Rigging didn't stack up to a YF although it's close and some of that is at the dealer level. Couple other differences are Contenders are available and sitting on dealer lots, YF's are about a year out they are higher in price as well. The rigging shop at the YF shop looks more like a hospital than a boat shop, here's a pic.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Im Headed South said:


> My current SCB Full Tunneled Stingray is what I was talking about, like I said it's about trade offs. I'm still learning the boats capabilities but I know better than to try and cross water like that if at all possible. Not saying it couldn't do it but it wouldn't be any fun and I'd probably run a good chance of tearing something up and look like a drowned rat when done. With mine I've learned it's more important how far apart they are, if they are pretty close to where the air stays under the boat then it will haul *** right across the top but when they spread out enough that the nose wants to fall before getting to the next one then forget it. The spread out ones are usually only associated with deeper parts of our bigger bays so I plan accordingly, here in the mid coast there are ways around having to cross across the middle. On the days it's not blowing like hell or we are running down the ICW there isn't much that will touch it's speed to go along with the looks, rigging, and finish unlike any other Tx built boat. Hope you can make it down for the "Rock the Dock" next year, I think it would give you a better understanding of our area and what the angler is looking for around here. I have little doubt there is a market in the mid to lower coast for 175hp powered VHP, if you drive over that's what I want a ride in.


We get a lot of chop here on the Coastal Bend and the Stingray really shines in the chop. It can even be pretty big chop as long as it's stacked kind of tight the Stingray can run 70 to 80 and be a pretty smooth ride. Most bays down here are on avg 3 to 5 foot deep so so even on a windy day you don't really see rollers like in deeper bays. And if you have to travel into a deeper bay on a windy day, you learn to find protected or semi protected water to run and even if it's the long way around doing 80 shortens the trip quite a bit. Headed South and I are talking about the 22.5 ft Stingray. The 23'8" and 25'5" Widebody Stingrays are different animals and eat up rollers and chop like nothing else out while still able to run 70. Should be a video coming soon of the Widebody Stingray running deep bay rollers at high speeds and you'll be able to see first hand just how well that boat rides.


----------



## East Cape (Feb 26, 2010)

Im Headed South said:


> My current SCB Full Tunneled Stingray is what I was talking about, like I said it's about trade offs. I'm still learning the boats capabilities but I know better than to try and cross water like that if at all possible. Not saying it couldn't do it but it wouldn't be any fun and I'd probably run a good chance of tearing something up and look like a drowned rat when done. With mine I've learned it's more important how far apart they are, if they are pretty close to where the air stays under the boat then it will haul *** right across the top but when they spread out enough that the nose wants to fall before getting to the next one then forget it. The spread out ones are usually only associated with deeper parts of our bigger bays so I plan accordingly, here in the mid coast there are ways around having to cross across the middle. On the days it's not blowing like hell or we are running down the ICW there isn't much that will touch it's speed to go along with the looks, rigging, and finish unlike any other Tx built boat. Hope you can make it down for the "Rock the Dock" next year, I think it would give you a better understanding of our area and what the angler is looking for around here. I have little doubt there is a market in the mid to lower coast for 175hp powered VHP, if you drive over that's what I want a ride in.


Thank you and it all makes sense! Also I hope to make it down as we truly believe in the TX market and building what you guys want. Tight lines and Eric build one bad *** boat for sure. I have alot of respect for guys like him and can only hope he feels the same for us?
tight lines!
kevin


----------

